# Vanishing Point....1968.



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2008)

It's Friday morning 5th of July 1968 and you sit with some friends in your local bar in Chicago, the music is streaming out from the radio, the usual hits. The topics discussed are the usual, birds, cars, Vietnam etc... After a few rounds of billiards you return to the bar for a top up of your favorite brew and head back for the table, where your friends are now talking about how far you can drive in less than 24 hours...
After listening to the discussion you say "I bet that I can drive to San Fancisco in less than 24 hours...."
After some wild arguing back and forth it's decided that it's worth giving it a shot and you all tip in to buy a car for $5000, and also that you're the one to do the drive....
If you succeed, it's also decided that you'll keep the car and recieve another $5000....cash!


.....so fellas, WHAT $5000 car would you get for the adventure if it was you?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2008)

Don't think there is any such thing as a $5000 car to ride like that. But I would do it in 1963 Shelby AC Cobra!

Ok just realized you said 1968. How about a Mustang GT 500 or similar.

Speaking of the movie, the old man in the desert was in a famous WWII airplane movie. Know which one?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 4, 2008)

I have the DVD for "Vanishing Point".

I even wrote a movie review for my class on it. Got a thumbs up by my instructor for picking a classic film!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2008)

Just watched the flick myself to night and saved it on my Sky+ box....that's what gave me the idea for the thread..


----------



## Njaco (Jul 4, 2008)

Gotta love a naked blonde on a mini-bike!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 4, 2008)

Bike??  Yeah..... Btw, I picked the price $5000, because a factory new '68 Dodge Charger R/T cost about $4800 with the Hemi engine.....the car I'd choose. It certainly has to be one of the best looking muscle cars ever made!







For $3,506, the R/T came with the 375-bhp 440-cid four-barrel Magnum V-8, heavy-duty brakes, R/T handling package, and F70-Xl4 tires. The rear bumblebee stripe could be left off, while inside, the original Charger's space-age interior gave way to less flashy, more functional decor.

The only engine option was the mighty 426 Hemi, at $605. Chrysler strengthened it for '68, with a slightly longer-duration cam, new valve springs, and revisions that reduced oil consumption. It was still underrated at 425 bhp, but as Car and Driver marveled, "There just isn't more honest horsepower available off the showroom floor than you get from this bright orange monster."

Either engine could be hooked to a TorqueFlite automatic with a floor lever or a four-speed with a Hurst Competition-Plus shifter. Automatic was the ticket for straight-line acceleration, and Hemi cars got a special high-stall-speed torque converter (3.23:1 gears were standard). The driver could upshift at 6500 rpm, or let the TorqueFlite do it at 5500. In traffic, the Hemi could be driven like a docile small-block yet was more than half a second quicker and 10 mph faster in the quarter-mile than a 440 Charger.

The '68 model's new bucket seats lacked support, and its flying-buttress roof pillars reduced rear visibility. On R/Ts, handling was a nose-heavy chore, and such essential items as a tach, power-front disc brakes, and power steering were options. Still, Charger sales increased sixfold over '67, leaving just one question: How would McQueen have done against a Hemi?


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 5, 2008)

The car in the movie was a Challanger.

I have no clue why you had to bring up a Charger.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> The car in the movie was a Challanger.
> 
> I have no clue why you had to bring up a Charger.



I know that the car in the movie is a white 1970 Dodge Challenger R/T Sys... 8)  
This why I brought up the '68 Charger..



Lucky13 said:


> It's Friday morning 5th of July 1968 and you sit with some friends in your local bar in Chicago, the music is streaming out from the radio, the usual hits. The topics discussed are the usual, birds, cars, Vietnam etc... After a few rounds of billiards you return to the bar for a top up of your favorite brew and head back for the table, where your friends are now talking about how far you can drive in less than 24 hours...
> After listening to the discussion you say "I bet that I can drive to San Fancisco in less than 24 hours...."
> After some wild arguing back and forth it's decided that it's worth giving it a shot and you all tip in to buy a car for $5000, and also that you're the one to do the drive....
> If you succeed, it's also decided that you'll keep the car and recieve another $5000....cash!
> ...


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 5, 2008)

Definately an Olds Cutlass 442 with the 455cid at 390hp it would go like snot although not quite as fast off the line as Mopar but a better built car and far more comfortable .
Hurst/Olds) 455/390: 0-60 in 5.4 sec, 1/4 mile in 13.9 sec @ 103 mph.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Before you mopar guys get your panties in a huff For 5 grand i would buy a used FORD GT40 with a cleveland 351 with 4 48ia carbs, makes 450hp on pump fuel an will han anything on the road its ass especially on distance driving....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 5, 2008)

...and miles per gallon is??


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 5, 2008)

During the le mans races (which they while in production ) won 4 times in a row were averaging 15 to 18 mpg. kinda scary when you think about it but they also had 5 and 6 speed gearboxes in them


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 5, 2008)

I would take a Chevelle SS with a 427 in³ Big-Block 435 horsepower (324 kW) L71 V8 engine.

Man I love Chavelle's. This guy I know on post just had one shipped over. I will have to ask him what year it is.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 6, 2008)

Ok change my thinking. I'm with Wilbur - a GT 40.

Ot how about a bike like an Electraglide?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2008)

Just have to ask fellas, can you legally drive from Chicago to San Francisco under 24 hours?


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 6, 2008)

Not a chance at an average speed of 70mph it would take 30 hours not factoring in stopping for fuel etc . The best speed I've been able to manage on a long drive in a car which I've done many times is about 58mph its really hard to maitain an average speed that is over 60 I've tried many times but never succeeded


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 6, 2008)

So we'll have a bit of Cannonball Race then, eh?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Hey i got dibs on the babes in the lamborghini  Catherine Bach


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd go for 68 Plymouth Road Runner-- All GO! no power sapping frills!!!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 6, 2008)

The only thing those Mopars will do is the 1/4 mile won't hold a candle to the Olds in top end or ride


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 6, 2008)

Boys..boys...boys when ya gonna learn.......the gt40 is still one of the best cars produced for this stuff. They had the stuntmen for the movie try 3 of em...guess what happend the in surance shut them down and the drivers said its too fast for trying to control on an open road, next they brought in some pro drivers, as soon as they became familiar with the car EVERY single driver was fighting to buy the cars! that tells something right there8)


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 6, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Boys..boys...boys when ya gonna learn.......the gt40 is still one of the best cars produced for this stuff. They had the stuntmen for the movie try 3 of em...guess what happend the in surance shut them down and the drivers said its too fast for trying to control on an open road, next they brought in some pro drivers, as soon as they became familiar with the car EVERY single driver was fighting to buy the cars! that tells something right there8)


The only problem with the GT40 was they just weren't in mine neighbourhood or any other it wasxn't a everyday runner


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 6, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> The only thing those Mopars will do is the 1/4 mile won't hold a candle to the Olds in top end or ride



This Mopar has a nice top end.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2008)

pbfoot said:


> The only thing those Mopars will do is the 1/4 mile won't hold a candle to the Olds in top end or ride



Someone has been smoking bad pot or been digging for grass in the wrong grass pile.... 
Time to change the supplier mate!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2008)

*1969 Plymouth Road Runner Hemi
*

Where the 1969 Plymouth Road Runner Hemi was concerned, muscle car testers were not prone to understatement. 

"What is it like on the street? Breathtaking. The Hemi Road Runner has more pure mechanical presence than any other American automobile. ... It has an impatient, surging idle that causes the whole car to quiver. ... Open everything in the two four-barrel Carters [and] the exhaust explodes like Krakatoa and the wailing howl of surprised air being sucked into the intakes turns heads for blocks. Baby, you know you're in the presence."





A flock of budget muscle cars sprang up in the wake of Plymouth's 1968
original, but few high-performance automotibles of any stripe were
as savage as the 1969 Plymouth Road Runner Hemi. 

That was Car and Driver after comparing the '69 Hemi Road Runner against five other econo-racers that, in just one year, had sprung up to imitate Plymouth's budget-muscle blockbuster. Such breathless prose wasn't rare; anyone who drove a Hemi Road Runner seemed similarly affected.





Bucket seats and a center console were among options added to the
Road Runner for 1969. Buyers could now order power windows
and a convertible body style, as well.


With the Road Runner accounting for 35 percent of its midsize-car sales, Plymouth didn't tamper much with the winning formula as set out in the '68 original. A convertible joined the hardtop and pillared coupe, the grille and taillamps were revised, and the bird insignia were now in full color. A center console, front buckets, and power windows were added to the options list.





The 425-bhp 426-cid Hemi breathed through functional hood vents.

The 335-bhp 383-cid four-barrel returned as standard, with the 425-bhp 426-cid Hemi again the top engine option. Midyear, buyers got a third choice, the same triple-two-barrel 440-cid V-8 that debuted in the '69 Dodge Super Bee.





The Hemi optioni cost $812 and went into 422 Road Runner
hardtops, 356 pillared coupes, and 10 convertibles for 1969.

Here it was called the "440+6" and it came with the big-scoop, lift-off fiberglass hood, Hurst shifter, and 4.10:1 Sure-Grip. The 390-bhp 440+6 provided Hemi-style acceleration for about half the price. But Hemi-style does not mean Hemi excitement. Motor Trend knew that after swaggering up California's car-crazy Sunset Strip in a blood-red '69.





Plymouth didn't tamper much with Road Runner's successful formula, but grille
and taillamps were revised, and the bird insignia were now in full color.

The rough, hard idle swells up and out from under the car, ricochets off other cars, and rams into the ears of the driver, the spectators. You think twice about a 383 Road Runner, but a hemi only once -- and let it pass."

The 1969 Plymouth
Road Runner Hemi
Specifications
Wheelbase, inches: 116.0
Weight, lbs: 3,940
Number built: 788
Base price: $4,000

Standard Engine
Type: ohv V-8
Displacement, cid: 426
Fuel system: 2 x 4bbl.
Compression ratio: 10.25:1
Horsepower @ rpm: 425 @ 5000
Torque @ rpm: 490 @ 4000

Representative performance
0-60 mph, sec: 5.3
1/4 mile, sec. @ mph: 13.55 @ 105


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 7, 2008)

I would have to choose a 1968 dodge dart with a hemi shoehorned in!


----------



## pbfoot (Jul 7, 2008)

I played around with cars during the late 60's and the Mopars had a good drive train there is no doubt but the rest of the car was of lower quality then GM or Ford


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 7, 2008)

*1968 Dodge Dart GTS 440
*

The ultimate street-racer's fantasy is to show up in a ratty-looking sleeper and blow the doors off one hoity-toity muscle car after another. A Dodge Dart GTS 440 made that a reality for at least one bold fellow. You could look it up.





This is one of about 650 '68 and '69 Darts fitted with a 440-cid V-8 under a
program in which Chrysler shipped the engines to Hurst-Campbell, Inc.
for installation. This was an extreme muscle car.

With its standard 340-cid V-8, the '68 Dart GTS was a worthy member of Dodge's new performance-car group, the Scat Pack. Underrated at 275 bhp, a GTS could turn mid-l4s at 99 mph. The optional 383 V-8 had 335 bhp, but weight disadvantages meant it wasn't much quicker than the nimbler 340.





The 440 Darts were street-legal cars, but aftermarket headers, ignition kit, 
hoses, wiring, air cleaner, and internal hop-ups on this engine are typical 
of the drag-racing modifactions most of them got.

Of course, that didn't stop some Mopar freaks from stuffing in a 440-cid V-8. In all, about 650 '68 and '69 Darts were fitted with the big-block Magnum, which almost always was modified after the transplant to well beyond its 375-bhp factory rating. Conversion of a group of 48 '68 GTSs was typical.

Dodge shipped 383-spec Darts (minus powertrain) along with factory-prepped 440 engines to Hurst-Campbell, Inc., a Michigan aftermarket company. Hurst-Campbell did the conversion, Dodge reps inspected it, and the cars were forwarded to Grand Spaulding Auto Sales in Chicago, a performance-oriented Dodge dealer. These cars got vehicle identification numbers but were not covered by the factory warranty.





Note that this 1968 Dart GTS 440 retains "383" badges denoting the 
smaller engine. The element of surprise was a muscle car staple.


With even more weight in front and no power steering (it wouldn't fit), 440 Darts were good for little but all-out straight-line attacks. So irresistible was the setup that a thief stole Car and Driver's brand-new, bright blue 440 Dart test car from its New York parking space.

Documenting the heist in its October 1969 issue, the magazine said the Dart soon surfaced "at a local street racing highway and cleaned up. The car, camouflaged in light gray primer...had put down a brace of Corvettes that had gained some local renown."

The thief was eventually caught red-handed at New York National Speedway, where the Dart was embarrassing all rivals. Appropriately enough, it was running in the dragway's "Hot Car" class.

The 1968 Dodge Dart GTS 440 
Specifications
Wheelbase, inches: 111.0
Weight, lbs: 3,600
Number built: 48
Base price: $4,000

Standard Engine
Type: ohv V-8
Displacement, cid: 440
Fuel system: 1 x 4bbl.
Compression ratio: 10.1:1
Horsepower @ rpm: 375 @ 4600
Torque @ rpm: 480 @ 3200

Representative Performance
0-60 mph, sec: 5.0 
1/4 mile, sec. @ mph: 13.3 @ 107


----------



## hunter0f2 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lucky!!!-- Yep Mopar--- Not many of em around UK yet, but at the moment I drive a Dodge Caliber 2 ltr SXT with CVT trans. 

Unfortunately we dont get the SRT/4 turbo version over here just yet!!


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Any of the above Mopars, but i would take part of the money and see about putting highway gears in the rear end, no need for the drag ratios gears when driving long distance, that would be a huge step to adding top end.


----------



## Messy1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Olds 455 are torque motors, known for low torque, not high top end. I don't think of high top end when i think of most big blocks. Hemis and 427 Fords were exceptions to this, especially in NASCAR., but these motors were far from stock. The Hemi's rocker setup was great for increased strength and durability.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 8, 2008)

lucky, have you heard of the special hurst hemi equipped and Mr Norm's darts?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds familiar SE...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 9, 2008)

One of my all all time favourite mopars, a 2007 take on a 1968 Mr Norm's dart

url=http://www.freeimagehosting.net/]



[/url]









The 1968 Hemi Dart is among the most notorious muscle cars ever to cruise America’s roads and drive-ins. Its thunderous and feared Hemi™ engine made it the car to beat, on the street or strip. Only a few were built in 1968; and now Mr. Norm is creating a few more, to replace those which have disappeared over the years. Each vehicle has its own production number and comes complete with build book, production sheet, build order and is delivered by Mr. Norm himself, just as he did back in 1968. The total will remain under the original production run.

Mr. Norm revolutionized how performance cars were sold, creating the prototype 383 Dart GTS and the famed M-Code 440 Dart, both of which were later put into production by Chrysler. Mr. Norm also sold the majority of the legendary Hurst/Campbell-built 1968 Hemi Darts.

Enthusiasts can now repeat history with Mr. Norm’s GSS Hemi Dart. Built using 21st century parts and accessories, the GSS Hemi Dart exceeds the performance of the original in every category. 

When an original 1968 Dart is brought into the shop, it is immediately dismantled, with each part closely examined to determine whether it can be restored or needs replacement. If replacement is the best alternative, hours of research go into finding a like part. When no parts are available, parts are hand made to original specifications with metals of the same alloy and weight.

A true frame-off restoration involves dismantling a vehicle…every nut and every bolt…so it can be rebuilt to better than factory standards. The process requires special tools and fixtures, an inordinate amount of time, a significant amount of research, and skill and craftsmanship. Blue Moon Motorsports, the builder for the Mr. Norm’s 1968 GSS Hemi Dart Program, is known for its restoration skills, with among the most modern and best equipped facilities in the country.

With the vehicle dismantled, the body shell is placed on a rotisserie so it can be cleaned to bare metal with a special water blasting process. This technology uses varying pressure and water treated with a rust inhibitor. Paint, primer, undercoating, years of dirt, and even old factory fillers are gently removed, layer by layer. The remaining bare, shiny metal is smooth and free from pits that more aggressive media, such as plastic and sand, leave behind. Having clean, bare metal allows the restorer to examine every inch of the vehicle.

Metal fabricators correct original imperfections in the sheet metal by using hand dollies to work the metal to its intended shape. Replacement parts, if any, are spot welded into place at the factory seams with a finished result so precise that it is undetectable. No fillers are used; instead the metal is hand contoured to the original shape. Once repairs are complete, an epoxy primer is applied to the entire vehicle to ensure that it will be rust-free for many years to come. This begins the prep and paint process.

inside Mr. Norm's Hemi Dart GSSThe body is hand sanded and primed three times to guarantee a perfectly smooth surface for paint. No ripples, no scratch marks, no imperfections. The preparation process can take up to 400 hours. After receiving the final wet sanding by hand with special paper that is almost as smooth as a sheet of paper, the body is taken into a specialty paint booth with exact airflow to ensure even coats of sealer, base paint, intermediate tinted clear and the final clear coats. The body is baked at 150 degrees for thirty minutes; just enough to cure the surface, and then allowed to air dry for 48 hours.

Two days later, the body, now dry, is removed from the paint booth and wet sanded by hand with 2000 grit paper to guarantee an even clear coat that has great depth and proper hue. Forty hours later, the wet sanding is complete and buffing the vehicle begins. From the sanded dull surface comes a miraculous sheen that will look great for years.

Up to this point, nothing has been reassembled. This is where the hundreds of hours pay off. At this time, the new stroked 426 Hemi™ dual quad engine, the driveline, upgraded suspension, brakes and cooling systems, and related systems are installed. New wiring, plumbing and restored gauges are installed. The interior is completely sound and heat insulated. Carpeting is put into place, door and kick panels installed and seats bolted down for safety. With a new headliner and dash pad in place, auxiliary gauges are put into position, five point seat restraints are bolted down and the interior is complete.

On the outside, fenders, doors hood and trunk are positioned squarely, making certain all gaps are even and within factory specifications. Trim and bright work is installed, certified emblems are applied and glass is put into its final position; then the engine is fired up and final quality checks are done. All suspension components are preloaded and adjusted before road testing.

Every Mr. Norm’s GSS Hemi engine is prepared using new parts, selected for performance, durability, and efficiency. Each engine begins with a new Chrysler 426 Hemi block — iron or, now, 356-T6 aluminum — with a standard bore, hot tanked and magnufluxed. All rotating assembly components are billet steel, forged aluminum, or tool steel. Even better, these engines run on pump gas. For both iron and aluminum blocks, two configurations are offered: 472 cubic inches and 528 cubic inches.

528 Hemi engineMr. Norm’s GSS Hemi Dart program is teamed with Mr. Gasket™ / Hurst™ to remain true to the original vehicles Mr. Norm sold back in 1968. Bowler Performance Transmissions has been preparing bulletproof units for three decades and has gained a reputation of setting the standard for high horsepower and high torque applications. Just as in the original vehicle, the 727 Torqueflite automatic and the A833 4-speed are the transmissions of choice. 

The Dana 60 differential was the mainstay of all Mopar muscle cars sporting the Max Wedge and Hemi powertrains. It was rugged, easy to build and could accommodate just about any gear and posi combination. Rather than find old casings that have been beaten up over the years, Mr. Norm’s has had new nodular units built that are tougher than the originals. Sporting 4.10 gears and bulletproof components for that “seat-of-the-pants” Hemi launch, Mr. Norm’s GSS Hemi Darts are unparalleled performers. 

The Mr. Norm’s GSS Hemi Dart has incorporated the most advanced suspension systems available to ensure better handling, superb high performance ride comfort, exceptional driver feel, ensured safety and power that is put where it’s meant to go…the asphalt.

All unitized body vehicles experience stress and twisting under load. To minimize this, Mr. Norm's GSS Hemi Darts are all built with custom sub-frame connectors from Control Freak Suspensions. To accommodate the massive 285/40-17 Pirelli P-Zero ultra performance tires, the rear wheel houses have been enlarged by three inches, and the stock spring mounts have been relocated to new and stronger torque boxes custom made by Blue Moon Motorsports, the exclusive builder for the Mr. Norm's GSS Hemi Dart.

Mr. Norm demanded that the front suspension system incorporates upper and lower control arms with coil over performance shocks. And the whole K-member had to be crafted from exceptionally strong Drawn Over Mandrel (DOM) seamless tube. Teaming up with Control Freak Suspensions™, Mr. Norm developed a front suspension system that eliminates old technology torsion bars, moderates under- and oversteer with a state-of-the-art rack and pinion, and offers light weight coupled with exceptional strength and handling.

In the rear, Mr. Norm’s GSS utilizes a nodular Dana 60-style differential that is held securely in place by the latest in leaf spring technology. Mr. Norm selected a split monoleaf spring supported by unique traction bars designed to improve overall traction and handling. The fully adjustable traction bars change the pushing point on the car and help weight shift towards the rear while maintaining the correct pinion angle, eliminating any bind whatsoever.

Finding a GSS 1968 Hemi Dart in driveable condition is a quest unto itself, and prices range to nearly a half-million dollars. At a base price of $149,000, the 2007 is priced lower than typical cloned vehicles on the market, and offers the bonus of being an authentic and certified Mr. Norm’s GSS Hemi Dart. 

While it may be tempting to sell your conventional investments and start your own "Car-01(k)," a word of caution: Unlike stock certificates, collector cars require maintenance, insurance and a garage. Conversely, reviewing your portfolio performance is nowhere near as much fun as experiencing the vivid performance of a Hemi powered Mr. Norm’s GSS 1968 Hemi Dart.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 9, 2008)

and the link to the actual web page:

Mr. Norm’s 1968 Hemi Dart for 2007


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2008)

Time to start saving.....and I want a Barracuda too!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jul 10, 2008)

I spose I would have to get in line before you then!


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2009)

Thought you might like my next door neighbours cars lucky the green one is all original numbers and the Black convertible in the garage is made from about 6 Cudas and Darts and Valiants and it looks just as good as the green one. both are 340's


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2009)

Back when a car was a car and you could tell them all apart!


----------



## muller (May 27, 2009)

I'd be going Italian lads, Alfa Romeo Spider, $4000 in 1968.


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2009)

muller said:


> I'd be going Italian lads, Alfa Romeo Spider, $4000 in 1968.


the Cuda cost less then 3000 and would last more then 3 winters


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> the Cuda cost less then 3000 and would last more then 3 winters


If it was in Ontario. I had a pristine 70, no rust what so ever.


----------



## pbfoot (May 27, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> If it was in Ontario. I had a pristine 70, no rust what so ever.


how about any where in the North East the euro cars of that era were not the best cars for North American use at least where there was a hint of winter


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2009)

pbfoot said:


> how about any where in the North East the euro cars of that era were not the best cars for North American use at least where there was a hint of winter



That as well - take em to the south west and they did fine, or don't drive them in the winter.


----------



## bigZ (May 28, 2009)

wilbur1 said:


> Before you mopar guys get your panties in a huff For 5 grand i would buy a used FORD GT40 with a cleveland 351 with 4 48ia carbs, makes 450hp on pump fuel an will han anything on the road its ass especially on distance driving....



I know next to nothing about American muscle cars, but at 6'1 I do know I would not fit into that car without chopping the top of my head off when closing the door.


----------



## proton45 (May 28, 2009)

wilbur1 said:


> Before you mopar guys get your panties in a huff For 5 grand i would buy a used FORD GT40 with a cleveland 351 with 4 48ia carbs, makes 450hp on pump fuel an will han anything on the road its ass especially on distance driving....



that would be one hot,sweaty and stuffy drive through the desert...not to mention ear rattling. you might make it their quick, but you would be a loony, sweat soaked speed freak by the time you crawled out of the car...lol

p.s. [edit] I should have made it clear that the Ford Gt40 had horrible ventilation in the cockpit (cabin?) and the engine gave off a lot of heat (in the cabin)...no AC. It was very noisy in their too...but hey, it did (duz) look cool. Although, for styling cues I prefer the 1967 Ferrari (Don't shoot me I know that it cost more the $5000)





Sticking to the thread topic I had a hard time between the '68' Mustang the Dodge Charger R/T 440...I kept thinking of another movie.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMc2RdFuOxI_


----------



## pbfoot (May 28, 2009)

proton45 said:


> that would be one hot,sweaty and stuffy drive through the desert...not to mention ear rattling. you might make it their quick, but you would be a loony, sweat soaked speed freak by the time you crawled out of the car...lol


I'm no mopar person if I had to choose it would be GM and 68 Camaro with the 302


----------



## proton45 (May 29, 2009)

I know this aint the thread topic, but some of you will get a kick out of this article that lays out the route McQueen drove in the "Bullitt" car chase (they also review the 2008 Bullitt Mustang).

I'd love to drive through "Frisco" Bullitt style...

motivemagazine.com - Motive Feature: Tracer Bullet - In hot pursuit of Steve McQueen's chase-scene in 2008 Ford Mustang


----------

